# Frogs & Toads > Tomato Frogs, Painted Frogs & Microhylids >  Tomato frog pictures 06/19/2010

## Eel Noob

Not my frogs just took the pictures.

----------


## Kurt

Very nice.

----------


## Cristen

The first time I saw a pict of the Tomato frog on the forum I wanted one.  Your picts have just made me want one even more.  Beautiful Pictures  :Smile:

----------


## Ebony

Very nice frogs. Great photos.  :Frog Smile:

----------


## Skulldroog

Awesome color! 

Nice work.

----------


## Eel Noob

Thanks everyone



Even though she had three tomato frogs all pictures are of the same specimen. 

I'm hoping Petco would start carrying these frogs again.

----------


## oniwasabi

That's a cool setup you got him in.

----------


## ConVexity

They're beautiful! I love TomatoFrogs! I wish I owned one but I don't have anymore room for pets hahahha

----------


## dsmalex97

I love Tomato Frogs!  There so awesome looking!  I remember when I was like 13 I asked my dad for one, and he said no.  I was crushed....I kind of forgot about the little guys due to my ever growing snake collection lol!  My petco has had one for a while now, I should go snatch him up before someone else does it for me.   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ConVexity

I'm buying one soon! I'll post pictures too.

----------


## Sylixia

What a sweetie! I'd never heard of Tomato Frogs before, but I can see why they're kept as pets. The colours are so striking.

----------


## manouela

so cute!!! :Smile:

----------


## Anita Natina Heinonen

Aaaww! Those are so beautyful! I hope i get these ones too, soon. Here in finland it is very hard to find any... 



Sorry my bad english  :Smile:  

-Anita

----------

